# When, How, What, Where and Why, slat licks?



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Having been an advocate of hunting over salt for many years I've come to some conclusions about how effective it really is/isn't. I've go my own ideas on how to do it but I want to hear everyone else's opinions.

1. Set it out early (June/July) or late (week before the opener)
2. Tree stand or ground blind?
3. Near a water source (not in it) or away from water?

I don't want to hear any sanctimonious opinions on how anyone thinks it's unethical or questions regarding the legality because...... I just don't give a sh*t.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I use Deer CoCain. Away from water, I set it out about 70 yrds. And my tree stand about 25 yrds from the bait. I've seen some hunters put it right next to water, tends to keep them out of it. I went back in Memorial weekend and the site is still getting hammered. I will refresh it next weekend, then again in a month, then about 1 or 2 weeks before the archery hunt begins. The area I set up only has a few cattle get into it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

More effective for elk. I would rather use a plain white salt block, but that keys other hunters in when passing by. I do like the trophy rocks out of Redmond as I can disguise it a little more. One spot I put a trophy rock out last season and they got rid of it well before the hunt. I hiked up in there last Saturday and the elk/deer are still eating the dirt where it stood.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I use liguid, and like your site, they were hitting it this May. The give away to my site is the earth is all dug up. Only had a few deer show up last year. Over 700 pics of elk.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Having been an advocate of hunting over salt for many years I've come to some conclusions about how effective it really is/isn't. I've go my own ideas on how to do it but I want to hear everyone else's opinions.
> 
> 1. Set it out early (June/July) or late (week before the opener)
> 2. Tree stand or ground blind?
> ...


 these are 2 wasatch bulls from scouting for my hunt in 2010, I think salt "works" I put it out as early as possible, and as close to water as I can, the bull that is quartered away is licking on salt, its at the base of the tree he's licking at heads height, just off the bulls butt is a water source that you cant tell is there. the bull that is standing facing forward licking a block is also about 20 yards away from a seep. if your gonna run salt, put it out early, thats my opinion, but you know what?? i'd rather chase them during the peak of the rut anyways. if it wasn't legal they wouldn't sell it at sportsmans right?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I put salt out as soon as I can get to my place. The best elk pictures I get on the trail cam is usually the early ones. The salt draws the elk and deer in for sure.
I don't hunt around them much at all. When I do it is a blind situation.
I don't have them by water, but there is a couple of springs within 200 or 300 yards around the place. 

Have gotten some cool pictures of brand new fawns licking them, does fighting over them, and had some of a 5 point bull laying next to one with the camera set at 1 minute pictures, with one with him licking the lick, next one head up, next one head down licking, etc. etc. for over an hour. That has been the fun part. We even have a photo album at the cabin full off good pictures taken over about the last 10 years.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have always put them out early and away from water(at least a hundred yards or so). I have both tree stands and a blind but have yet to use the blind in an area I put salt. I guess I shouldnt say I always put them out early, I have yet to make it out this year.


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

I have never used salt but was considering giving it a try this year for elk. The thing that I am concerned about is the area I hunt has a lot of cattle, is it possible to push the elk off by attracting other animals?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

near water...in the shade during the heat of the day...out as early as possible when animals need the nutrients the most...Spring...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

oh yeah...treestand...


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't believe there hasn't been one smart A- on this thread yet. If someone else asked not to hear any sanctimonious bla bla Tex would have been the first one to go off about it.

Is that because

A. everyone respects Tex
B. Tex is really the only one that stirs it on this forum

????


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Put it out as early as possible, it helps to keep them there early and often. Very near water and a treestand over it. I prefer the trace mineral(red) blocks.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no problem with people who use salt/bait to hunt, but I like women, so shooting deer/elk over bait just ain't for me..... pot stirred my friend!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

"When, How, What, Where and Why, slat licks?"

Hey...I'm all for licking slat :shock: :mrgreen:

In regards to salt licks....I'm surprised with all the salt blocks I've come across scouting the Wasatch unit for elk...that the deer and elk don't have blood pressure issues!!!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Truelife said:


> I can't believe there hasn't been one smart A- on this thread yet. If someone else asked not to hear any sanctimonious bla bla Tex would have been the first one to go off about it.
> 
> Is that because
> 
> ...


Obviously not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Truelife said:


> I can't believe there hasn't been one smart A- on this thread yet. If someone else asked not to hear any sanctimonious bla bla Tex would have been the first one to go off about it.
> 
> Is that because
> 
> ...


Yes to both questions! :mrgreen:

I can be a stinker, but it's all in good fun i assure you.;-)


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

You can easily double your fun by taking an ax to the block and making two. They just don't need to be as big as they come. It makes it much easier to pack in as well.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I've used that evolved harvest deer cane before just to get the deer around a property I wanted to shed hunt; stuff is crap.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

We had sheep all over our salt last year, the deer would still show up early morning, but once the sheep showed up the elk stopped using it altogether. They were still around,


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I set up my trophy rock near a trail as an experiment. After 4 years the spot is huge, I get more and more animals coming into it every year. I have a camera in the same location year after year, I think I have established a habit for the elk. I see the same bulls (I think) year after year. Now the trick is getting them to stick around once the hunt starts. Every year they are all over the place until opening day, then they only trickle in sporadically. So far we have yet to get a shot at an animal using the salt. They just seem to know when we are there. Sometimes the cameras just make things worse because you have proof they were there just after you left


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

You want to mix your own salt. I start with loose selenium enhance salt for sheep. You then mix 50/50 slat that is copper amended. This salt is not for sheep. When purchasing at the feed store, you may get some questions, and funny looks. Just tell them you are supplementing goats. Now you want to mix in about 20%, by volume, magnesium chloride chips. This is commonly known as "ice melt", read the bag to be sure it is magnesium chloride. Deer like salt, but they have been shown to preferentially seek out these three minerals, and they need them. Place within a 1/4 mile of water, for the sake of the deer using them.

I dont hunt over salt, but that is just because I am impatient, and can't sit in a stand or blind of any kind. I dont ice fish, and the only way I hunt ducks, is jump shooting.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I had an "expert" tell me that using some types of ammended salt would make some animals miscarry... I can't remember right now which way around it was. I did go out in the pasture and gather up all the wrong kind when I switched what animals I pastured that year. Any truth to that?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Never heard that Cooky, But you could fill a truck with what I aint heard...

Interesting points so far guys. I noticed a few of you have had the same experiences I have. You put the salt out, no matter how late or soon, the animals usually find it in just a few days, and hit it hard for several weeks. Then usually about the time the hunt starts they seem to get either disinterested, bored, tired, or just burned out on it. I think several factors are the reason for this. One, the does are still nursing fawns but they fawns are also on solid food as well and not needing mommy's milk as much. The bucks are almost through growing their antlers and not in need of the minerals as much. And then you've got hunting season. All of the sudden there are all these camo clad idiots out there trying to kill them making them less apt to visit the sight. What ever the reason, I can count the animals I've killed over salt on three fingers. The one thing salt affords me is a way to scout the area without having to be there. Put a trail camera up and let them come get their picture taken. It's a great way to inventory the animals in an area and let you know what you can expect or not expect.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

How is a salt lick any different than baiting deer/elk?

seems like cheating to me


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Skally said:


> How is a salt lick any different than baiting deer/elk?
> 
> seems like cheating to me


It's not different. And it's legal.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Legal or not... still seems like cheating to me. Doesn't the word "hunting" imply that you are searching for the game? Not just waiting over a salt lick hoping for something to happen


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Dogfood cans work great if you just puncture the ends and only takes 10 minutes to get the fish..... Sorry wrong forum. I like to place the cracked corn out in late March.... oh wait you guys are talking about big game...... Place the 1 ton bale after the first snow storm....... Whoops again, salt is the topic. 

Never understood why guys put salt in the wallow/spring. See it every year. Works great at killing the vegetation in and around the water. I would think a salt lick, away from the water source, on a north slope would work the best. That is what the cows and sheep like the best and the elk and deer seem to hit it the same way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never hunted over salt or bait before but I don't see anything wrong with it. No different than sitting over a water hole or an opening in a fence to a hay field or in a narrow canyon on a migration route or road hunting or having a bunch of guys push the game past someone. There are many ways to hunt.
I've used trail cams over bait/salt the last few years and the deer and elk that I've had come in to it have no pattern to follow at all. Sometimes they don't come in for days or weeks at a time.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Packout said:


> Dogfood cans work great if you just puncture the ends and only takes 10 minutes to get the fish..... Sorry wrong forum. I like to place the cracked corn out in late March.... oh wait you guys are talking about big game...... Place the 1 ton bale after the first snow storm....... Whoops again, salt is the topic.
> 
> Never understood why guys put salt in the wallow/spring. See it every year. Works great at killing the vegetation in and around the water. I would think a salt lick, away from the water source, on a north slope would work the best. That is what the cows and sheep like the best and the elk and deer seem to hit it the same way.


 you see people actually putting salt right in the wallow/spring??? that's stupid, what are those stupid poopy heads thinking?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Apple orchards= BAIT. Water= Bait. Grass= Bait. Hay fields= Bait. Scents= Bait. It doesn't stop with these. I use BAIT!


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> I've never hunted over salt or bait before but I don't see anything wrong with it. No different than sitting over a water hole or an opening in a fence to a hay field or in a narrow canyon on a migration route or road hunting or having a bunch of guys push the game past someone. There are many ways to hunt.
> I've used trail cams over bait/salt the last few years and the deer and elk that I've had come in to it have no pattern to follow at all. Sometimes they don't come in for days or weeks at a time.[/QUOT
> 
> Water holes, narrow canyons are natural things in nature
> A salt lick carried in and placed by man for the purpose of drawing deer/elk to a certain area isn't . Seems like a pretty big difference to me


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Just because animals like it it is not bait....

you can't just carry and place water or apple orchards or hay fields on public land. These kinds of things you have to find on your own either with maps, photos, or hiking, or pay to hunt on them. Salt lick seems to be the opposite. You the hunter put it out and wait for the game to come to where you want.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually in Utah you can. Certified hay, apples and water are legal to put on public land. Next!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Skally said:


> Just because animals like it it is not bait....
> 
> you can't just carry and place water or apple orchards or hay fields on public land. These kinds of things you have to find on your own either with maps, photos, or hiking, or pay to hunt on them. Salt lick seems to be the opposite. You the hunter put it out and wait for the game to come to where you want.


I'm not sure how everyone else does it, but I hike my butt off looking for a good spot for salt. Near water(but obviously not too close), which I usually had to hike and bushwhack to find. All it does for me is get the animals that frequent that water source or trail to stop and smile for the camera. You don't just pull the truck off the road and dump a block of salt and wait for the animals to lay down dead at your feet.

There are different ways to hunt, and so long as it's legal, let's not knock anyone else's way of doing things. Plus, as has been mentioned, come hunting season the animals don't always frequent the salt as often.....more of a scouting tool to me. As far as the easiness, carrying an extra 25-50 lbs into the thick stuff doesn't make scouting easy.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'm not sure how everyone else does it, but I hike my butt off looking for a good spot for salt. Near water(but obviously not too close), which I usually had to hike and bushwhack to find. All it does for me is get the animals that frequent that water source or trail to stop and smile for the camera. You don't just pull the truck off the road and dump a block of salt and wait for the animals to lay down dead at your feet.
> 
> There are different ways to hunt, and so long as it's legal, let's not knock anyone else's way of doing things. Plus, as has been mentioned, come hunting season the animals don't always frequent the salt as often.....more of a scouting tool to me. As far as the easiness, carrying an extra 25-50 lbs into the thick stuff doesn't make scouting easy.


GREAT ATTITUDE! In the words of a wise man, "If it's legal, just leave me alone!" Ted Nugent.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

richardjb said:


> Actually in Utah you can. Certified hay, apples and water are legal to put on public land. Next!


How much water you plan on carrying?

I carry 3 liters and its not nearly enough to get a water hole going


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I personally think hunting over salt is a complete waste of time and dont use it or hunt over it. I also and cant figure why skally or anyone else would get bent over someone else hunting that way. Ive know several people over the years who use salt for scouting and hunt over it. They all have photos of elk and deer and they all get the skunk when hunting. 

I only get mad when they put the salt right on top of the water. If i see it ill pack them back away from the water.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Skally said:


> How much water you plan on carrying?
> 
> I carry 3 liters and its not nearly enough to get a water hole going


Sorry you missed the point.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

So true SW. Bait does not guarantee success, whether it is natural or put in place. I find it odd that folks will use doe, buck, cow or bull scent to draw critters in and not consider this bait? How about decoys? Ducks, geese, deer, elk and antelope? Funny how some will denigrate others for doing the same thing in different situations.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

no you missed the point but whatever.

Im not bent just explaining my opinion like everyone else.

sry ill just shut up now


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll spell it out. I won't knock how you hunt if it is legal. Please do the same for others. This I believe was TEX's point on original post.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

[/U[URL=http://s794.photobucket.com/user/richardjb2010/media/Treestandcampics177_zps7f28c78f.jpg.html]RL]


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Cooky said:


> I had an "expert" tell me that using some types of ammended salt would make some animals miscarry... I can't remember right now which way around it was. I did go out in the pasture and gather up all the wrong kind when I switched what animals I pastured that year. Any truth to that?


He was probably talking about copper and sheep. You do not use copper amended salt for sheep, but deer need it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Never heard that Cooky, But you could fill a truck with what I aint heard...
> 
> Interesting points so far guys. I noticed a few of you have had the same experiences I have. You put the salt out, no matter how late or soon, the animals usually find it in just a few days, and hit it hard for several weeks. Then usually about the time the hunt starts they seem to get either disinterested, bored, tired, or just burned out on it. I think several factors are the reason for this. One, the does are still nursing fawns but they fawns are also on solid food as well and not needing mommy's milk as much. The bucks are almost through growing their antlers and not in need of the minerals as much. And then you've got hunting season. All of the sudden there are all these camo clad idiots out there trying to kill them making them less apt to visit the sight. What ever the reason, I can count the animals I've killed over salt on three fingers. The one thing salt affords me is a way to scout the area without having to be there. Put a trail camera up and let them come get their picture taken. It's a great way to inventory the animals in an area and let you know what you can expect or not expect.


Yep, pretty much. They need the sodium in salt(sodium chloride) earlier in the year when the plants are greener, to balance the potassium content of those plants. That need changes later in the year, when the forage does. The deer are also shifting their metabolic needs. As the days get shorter, they are converting food to fat, rather than energy, as they bulk up for the breeding season and winter. This requires different nutrients. That is why I use a mix for my trail camera, it works for a longer period through out the year. And I get more pictures of rabbits, still not entirely sure what that is about.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Now if we can just get the Feds to understand the whole baiting idea..........


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Skally - how many water holes up in the hills are man-made. Is it wrong to hunt over those too?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You want to mix your own salt. I start with loose selenium enhance salt for sheep. You then mix 50/50 slat that is copper amended. This salt is not for sheep. When purchasing at the feed store, you may get some questions, and funny looks. Just tell them you are supplementing goats. Now you want to mix in about 20%, by volume, magnesium chloride chips.


So Lonetree, You're saying that as the season changes so does the deers dietary needs and this blend is better suited to fit their changing needs throughout the summer season and later into the fall? I've always used the granular trace mineral salt and had good luck. I'd have to look on the label to see what's in it...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Back in the 70's when I was in Calif, had 3 friends who used salt for blacktails. They would all start out in the spring and replace until a few weeks before the opener. They all smashed the blocks and mixed into the soil, always within a couple hundred yards of water. They never did hunt the salt, but hunted the trails to the water and always did quite well. Never have used it myself for whatever reason over the years.

Tex, as to the changing dietary needs of mule deer throughout the year, yeah, they have changing needs and will definately become picky knowing (somehow) what their body needs at the time. What was preferred in July/August will be shunned to some extent, if not abandoned altogether, for a different food source (mineral/etc.) in September/October, and so on. I would think LT's combination would compensate for that need throughout the year.

Nonetheless, the dietary needs/requirements of muleys and that relationship to soil/plant science is really, really interesting to say the least.8)


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

400lbs of salt aleady dispersed! Whammoh!! It makes a world of difference.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I put some of the black magic deer caine in my yard here in Bountiful where deer walk through frequently, and no interest was shown. The mulies don't seen to care for it.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 1. Set it out early (June/July) or late (week before the opener)
> *I will refresh the two mineral sites I hunt over in early spring but will go in and place fresh blocks and potassium mid to late November. Minimalizes residual human odor and its cooler to haul that crap in.*
> 
> 2. Tree stand or ground blind?
> ...


*+1 !!! Its perfectly legal in Utah except there are some who are going to suggest we are leaving "junk" in the forest to mark our "spot". *


----------

